# snapper season protest 4 Jun



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Saw this plan for a peaceful protest of the short red snapper season scheduled for 4 June in Perdido pass. 


http://www.facebook.com/events/616533321886251??ti=ia

For those without a Facebook account. here is what the link says.

Details

Are you tired of not being heard about our Red Snapper? Owning a boat and not being able to fish? Meet us at Perdido Pass for a peaceful protest. The goal here is to get as many boats as we can to congest Perdido Pass. If we can make national news with this, I feel well be heard better.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

If this is legit i will see yall there.


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

We're going to be there


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Make sure you block those barges and tugs. Plus make sure you copy down the phone number for a bail bondsman, you will need it. Are you guys crazy.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Snapper hats optional. :whistling:


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

sealark said:


> Make sure you block those barges and tugs. Plus make sure you copy down the phone number for a bail bondsman, you will need it. Are you guys crazy.


I don't think barges and tugs go through perdido pass since it's not part of the icw. And if enough boats get together they won't arrest anyone. The most they will do is tell us to shut it down. Also didn't the charter boats do this same thing a few years back?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Take along some BLM signs and all will be OK.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Now that's gonna make for some nice boat ramp action!


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Modern day blockade huh. I like it but how many fenders would I need if it got really congested. That place is a parking lot as it is on weekends.


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

Yeah theres no barge traffic through that pass i worked over in that area for a while and its charters and rec boats so thats awsome wish i had my boat going we would be there also


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

markw4321 said:


> Saw this plan for a peaceful protest of the short red snapper season scheduled for 4 June in Perdido pass.
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/events/616533321886251??ti=ia
> ...


 
Crooked politician could give a sh---- Those crooked politicians have been skimming the monies set aside from the Dingell - Johnson Act for decades, just like they skimmed social security. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dingell–Johnson_Act

Go down to Matt Gaetz's office and demand to be heard. We are all Fnnnn tax payers who are tired of getting screwed by lobbyists.

226 S. Palafox Place, 6th Floor
(850) 479-1183

Pensacola, FL 32502


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Won't be the first time a protest has occurred in the pass



http://blog.al.com/live/2009/11/gulf_fishermen_from_florida_to.html


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whats the difference between blocking the pass and protesters blocking a highway? I think you would get more response and attention if you towed your boat around downtown Pensacola, doing nothing wrong, just towing your boat around town because you arent 20 miles south fishing..... make a circle on Palafox at the waterfront, up to chase street,make a legal u turn and do that for a few hours.... not many people (including the politicians) will see you in the pass..... just a few pictures will make to social media from being in the pass.... 2 cents. unless you were able to organize a boat protest in Perdido Pass, Pensacola Pass and Destin Pass. all at the same time with media coverage.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Now your talkin Jim block all the passes to the Gulf on June 1st.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Where in the original plan did it state the perdido pass would be blocked?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mark...it says congest the pass...which is slowing ir blocking.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> Where in the original plan did it state the perdido pass would be blocked?


okay "congest" lol geeze, sorry, I read between the lines.... 

"Perido Pass"


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

sealark said:


> Make sure you block those barges and tugs. Plus make sure you copy down the phone number for a bail bondsman, you will need it. Are you guys crazy.


Those barges and tugs you reference would never make it past Ono Island. Actually what you want to do is block them, that is how you get noticed, and they will not arrest you, sorry officer but my boat is really slow.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't look that close and thought it was the intercostal bridge, However let me rephrase, Go ahead and block all those commercial charter boats and make sure your boat insurance is up to date and keep that phone number handy. Are you guys still crazy.

Make sure you get the Kayakers to participate They cause less damage to the fishing boats when run over.


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

sealark said:


> I didn't look that close and thought it was the intercostal bridge, However let me rephrase, Go ahead and block all those commercial charter boats and make sure your boat insurance is up to date and keep that phone number handy. Are you guys still crazy.
> 
> Make sure you get the Kayakers to participate They cause less damage to the fishing boats when run over.


A charter captain is not going to risk his license by running someone over.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

sealark said:


> I didn't look that close and thought it was the intercostal bridge, However let me rephrase, Go ahead and block all those commercial charter boats and make sure your boat insurance is up to date and keep that phone number handy. Are you guys still crazy.
> 
> Make sure you get the Kayakers to participate They cause less damage to the fishing boats when run over.


And who is responsible for all 50,100 or 10 boat all have mechanical failure at the same time. Would be nice to see the charter guys play bumper pool. I personally will not participate but kudos to those who do. I personally prefer the follow them and take their spot idea, I will practice that when it presents itself and publish the numbers for all to use.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

reel office1 said:


> A charter captain is not going to risk his license by running someone over.


No kidding, don't forget, you are responsible for your wake also. And the burden vessel has the right of way.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Ron, this will all blow over soon, just like it did in the past. There isn't the organization and money to produce a well planned protest. A few boats may show up, big deal the law makers/who ever makes the decisions, will say. then they will turn away and go hide their money. The Rec Snapper fishermen will go home and pout for a few days. same old song and dance. The weekend Snapper Fishermen simply do not have the funds and organization to do much. Flame away at me fellas.... My skins pretty thick. but, I pose this to you. Who and where is the coordinated effort, other than Tommy Homes and the fellas from Hot Spots? Their the only ones that seem to "really try"... Oh, Yeah, those online petitions work well.... ha ha Sorry, but lets be real here.... ready? GO!!!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

* Holmes


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> * Holmes


lol did I misspell his name? okay... ha ha


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jim, with this wind what else do I have to do. Are you gonna go and waste gas? ?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

This is something I will definitely be monitoring. My only question is how effective this might be- and how many will make it? ....fighting for a place at the ramps on a summer weekend? If there is a big turnout, I promise to share on our media!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

So how was the turnout?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

stevenattsu said:


> So how was the turnout?


June 4th


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

this seems to be gaining traction, and attention. No Ron, I wont be there because I'm sure I'll have something better to do. Not running all the way to Perdido Pass, waste gas to act like a baby saying "I cant go fishing" when you look to the south and theirs thousands of miles of water. And the gate across the pass is wide open. Oh, there isn't a gate.... 

Or, if I do "fish" that day, I may run through there and keep on going out the pass to go fishing while the others are burning fuel holding in the pass.... That should make a few people upset... 

My point is, if your looking for attention, get noticed. That's all. 

**Disclosure** I view "Fishing" as a "Sport" I do not do it to feed my family.... I do it for relaxation, and enjoyment, to spend time with friends, and making memories for other people. To spend time in the outdoors. I do it because I "like" to, not because I have to kill stuff every time I go fishing.... **Disclosure**

Flame on!


----------



## george hirst (Feb 28, 2014)

lets try to remember that the charter guys do not make the rules and as far as fishing for fun or meat at the end of your day with all that it takes to go out on your rig we should be able to come home and eat our catch and enjoy the total fishing experience not everybody that goes does this all the time i,e. my grandsons cooking cleaning our catch is part of the package and it should be ther for ALL of us,capt geo


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have to say it never ceases to amaze me how a few recreational fisherman attempting to maintain their fishing and catching privileges gets all over some people. Comical. Particularly on a "Fishing" forum.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> I have to say it never ceases to amaze me how a few recreational fisherman attempting to maintain their fishing and catching privileges gets all over some people. Comical. Particularly on a "Fishing" forum.


What will be accomplished by a gaggle of boats in the Perdido pass for an hour or so, or until it seems no one is paying attention and boats start to peel off? June 4th is a Sunday, if the weather is nice, I bet you wont even be able to tell whos protesting, and whos hanging out on the beach to the east of the pass....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The pass will be congested. It always is during Summer on a weekend. Unless you have fishing poles up and a banner stating what you are doing, people will just thing you're people looking for a spot to anchor on the island.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Realtor said:


> What will be accomplished by a gaggle of boats in the Perdido pass for an hour or so, or until it seems no one is paying attention and boats start to peel off?QUOTE]
> 
> Not my circus not my monkeys. If you want to find out more details suggest you contact the organizer. I originally posted the information as a point of interest.
> 
> ...


----------



## george hirst (Feb 28, 2014)

the only ones that are happy are the ones on the take


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

What will be accomplished by a gaggle of boats in the Perdido pass for an hour or so, or until it seems no one is paying attention and boats start to peel off? June 4th is a Sunday, if the weather is nice, I bet you wont even be able to tell whos protesting, and whos hanging out on the beach to the east of the pass....[/QUOTE]

What do you suggest we do to be heard then? Clearly writing letters and emails and making phone calls to politicians hasn't worked. Also showing up to meetings hasn't helped either. If enough people show up this could be a way of getting the media attention recreational anglers need. It's not just snapper they're taking away its trigger, aj, and most likely Beeliner and many other species soon. If you have other suggestions that will help recreational anglers please share your ideas with us.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

reel office1 said:


> What will be accomplished by a gaggle of boats in the Perdido pass for an hour or so, or until it seems no one is paying attention and boats start to peel off? June 4th is a Sunday, if the weather is nice, I bet you wont even be able to tell whos protesting, and whos hanging out on the beach to the east of the pass....


What do you suggest we do to be heard then? Clearly writing letters and emails and making phone calls to politicians hasn't worked. Also showing up to meetings hasn't helped either. If enough people show up this could be a way of getting the media attention recreational anglers need. It's not just snapper they're taking away its trigger, aj, and most likely Beeliner and many other species soon. If you have other suggestions that will help recreational anglers please share your ideas with us.[/QUOTE]

I made a suggestion(s) earlier I the thread look back a page or 2.., in order to get attention follow the rules and do things legal (not that sitting in the pass isn't, but...) go to where the political people are, down town (what ever city) and let them see you, I doubt many decision makers are sitting around in Perdido Pass. Just a guess, but I figure their elsewhere. I have been seeing the same thing over and over again. complaining online but no real coordinated effort, other than Tommy Holmes (did I spell it right this time) and the Hot Spots fellas. They go to the meeting and care. but other than that.... they commercial guys know the rec guys will never be able to unite, so what's next???


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

I made a suggestion(s) earlier I the thread look back a page or 2.., in order to get attention follow the rules and do things legal (not that sitting in the pass isn't, but...) go to where the political people are, down town (what ever city) and let them see you, I doubt many decision makers are sitting around in Perdido Pass. Just a guess, but I figure their elsewhere. I have been seeing the same thing over and over again. complaining online but no real coordinated effort, other than Tommy Holmes (did I spell it right this time) and the Hot Spots fellas. They go to the meeting and care. but other than that.... they commercial guys know the rec guys will never be able to unite, so what's next???[/QUOTE]

We have gone to meetings but they don't want to hear what the recreational anglers have to say since we've presented data that goes against their agenda. And we've contacted politicians. They know what is going on and promise to help when it's campaign time, but when they get elected they follow the money and hang the recs out to dry.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

reel office1 said:


> I made a suggestion(s) earlier I the thread look back a page or 2.., in order to get attention follow the rules and do things legal (not that sitting in the pass isn't, but...) go to where the political people are, down town (what ever city) and let them see you, I doubt many decision makers are sitting around in Perdido Pass. Just a guess, but I figure their elsewhere. I have been seeing the same thing over and over again. complaining online but no real coordinated effort, other than Tommy Holmes (did I spell it right this time) and the Hot Spots fellas. They go to the meeting and care. but other than that.... they commercial guys know the rec guys will never be able to unite, so what's next???


We have gone to meetings but they don't want to hear what the recreational anglers have to say since we've presented data that goes against their agenda. And we've contacted politicians. They know what is going on and promise to help when it's campaign time, but when they get elected they follow the money and hang the recs out to dry.[/QUOTE]

well, with that being said, I guess it's all a mute point and there isn't much more to discuss other than what everyone will be doing instead of fishing. We may be able to put together a good PFF motorcycle ride someday.


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

well, with that being said, I guess it's all a mute point and there isn't much more to discuss other than what everyone will be doing instead of fishing. We may be able to put together a good PFF motorcycle ride someday.[/QUOTE]

Maybe that's how you feel but I'm going to continue to fight for recreational anglers rights so NOAAs vision 2020 doesn't become a reality


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

106.5 talk radio mobile has been talking about this and apparently Jason smith on fox 10 news is going to mention something about it. I think this will be bigger than most people think and can hopefully get big media involvement to shed some light on the situation. If you're interested keep up with this thread and I'll keep you up to date as I find out more details


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

The ONLY people you're going to hurt are fishermen like me who drag their boats to Florida on vacation each year to fish. Frankly I applaud protest, however clogging up a waterway is akin to the same dimwits who block a highway....the only message that anyone hears is that some group of idiots are protesting.

The REAL way to solve this problem is to either get Donald Trump Jr. on someone's boat during snapper season, or to get some high powered attorney to file a multi-billion dollar lawsuit against NOAA on behalf of recreational anglers.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Commercial Fishing - $200,000,000,000 into the US economy annually.

Recreational/Sport Fishing - $274,199,358,396 into the US economy annually.

So, what's the difference? It's easier for a relatively small number of commercial guys to pad the pockets of the government than 33,111,674 recreational fishermen.

Until the recreational guys start being heard, then the commercial guys will bankroll everything.

This protest needs to grow momentum.

Sources: NOAA (http://www.noaa.gov/media-release/u...b-in-sales-in-2015-two-stocks-rebuilt-in-2016) 

ASAFishing.org (http://asafishing.org/uploads/2011_ASASportfishing_in_America_Report_January_2013.pdf)


----------



## Will_R (Jun 28, 2015)

photofishin said:


> The ONLY people you're going to hurt are fishermen like me who drag their boats to Florida on vacation each year to fish. Frankly I applaud protest, however clogging up a waterway is akin to the same dimwits who block a highway....the only message that anyone hears is that some group of idiots are protesting.
> 
> The REAL way to solve this problem is to either get Donald Trump Jr. on someone's boat during snapper season, or to get some high powered attorney to file a multi-billion dollar lawsuit against NOAA on behalf of recreational anglers.


Not only will most media paint these sort of protests as groups of idiots, but if it's national leftist media they will be painted as rich, privileged, elitist boat-owning idiots.

You don't have to look any further than what they did with Rubio, whose entire boat cost less than the taxes evaded by John Kerry making port with his yacht in a different state.

I don't say this to discourage anyone. Protest whatever you want in whatever way you choose that stops short of destruction of property or violence to others. Just know there's a chance it could backfire if national media even bother to cover it. There is little risk, almost nothing else to lose at this point, if that happens though. So stay hydrated and tight anchor lines. I hope you enjoy yourselves.

Your best hope is it ends up on Fox News. Because that's what Trump watches, sees, and responds to personally, often tweeting about it and getting involved minutes after it airs.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

photofishin said:


> The REAL way to solve this problem is to either get Donald Trump Jr. on someone's boat during snapper season, or to get some high powered attorney to file a multi-billion dollar lawsuit against NOAA on behalf of recreational anglers.


 
Both of these options have already been attempted. Two failed lawsuits this year.

http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/jan/18/court-upholds-rule-dividing-gulf-red-snapper-seaso/

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?241633-RFA-Lawsuit-over-sector-separation

Regarding Trump / Trump Sons see post 19 in this thread. 
http://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-coast/800729-does-graves-cca-have-trump-s-ear-re-snapper.html


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Listen to FM talk radio 106.5 Thursday at noon. The organizers of this protest are going on air to talk more about it


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

*A coordinated effort is now planned for Biloxi as well. *
https://www.facebook.com/events/1404267942963897/?ti=icl


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Geeze Louise.......I read this as a way to gather boats to get some media coverage regarding a floatilla near the pass. 

I am unsure how it got to blocking the pass. That is entirely different than blocking a interstate. 

That's like saying people on the sidewalk holding signs are the same as holding signs in the middle of the street. What good does protesting do? This is america and a lot of crap has changed because of protests. They typically start small.....


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I have not heard- is there a specific time frame on the 4th? I don't want to miss it!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Commercial fishermen up north held one this week 

http://wtnh.com/2017/05/17/fishermen-work-to-get-trumps-attention-on-thames-river/


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I have not heard- is there a specific time frame on the 4th? I don't want to miss it!


Its supposed to start at 5:30 am and end somewhere around 9am. The organizer wants the media to capture the charter boats leaving to fish while the recs sit on the sideline.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

reel office1 said:


> Its supposed to start at 5:30 am and end somewhere around 9am. The organizer wants the media to capture the charter boats leaving to fish while the recs sit on the sideline.


Now that's starting to make sense! I wasn't putting the dates together until just now. Here's a related article regarding trying to get Trump on board in case someone has not seen it.

http://www.al.com/news/mobile/index.ssf/2017/05/red_snapper_anger_directed_at.html


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

reel office1 said:


> Its supposed to start at 5:30 am and end somewhere around 9am. The organizer wants the media to capture the charter boats leaving to fish while the recs sit on the sideline.


I like that idea. Congested but not blocking the channel. Make a statement without causing a "scene". Otherwise we are no better than all those "protesters" in the streets blocking traffic.
I don't think I'll be participating other than to record it for publishing online later- although I'd probably be willing to hop on board with someone for awhile, as long as they can keep a cool head. You know how these things can get sometimes. 
Anyway, thanks for the info! I tried asking the coordinators- but never got a response.


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

markw4321 said:


> Saw this plan for a peaceful protest of the short red snapper season scheduled for 4 June in Perdido pass.
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/events/616533321886251??ti=ia
> ...



Perhaps if 100+ of US protest in front of Matt Gaetz's office, it might add to our cause.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Good point no real progress has been made. If you read texas wars part 2 in general discussion apparently Tom Hilton is making a run at it>


Realtor said:


> What will be accomplished by a gaggle of boats in the Perdido pass for an hour or so, or until it seems no one is paying attention and boats start to peel off? June 4th is a Sunday, if the weather is nice, I bet you wont even be able to tell whos protesting, and whos hanging out on the beach to the east of the pass....


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

*Snapper Protest*

*REMINDER*

*A Boat Flotilla in Protest of the Federal 3-day Snapper season. Being Held on the Gulf Coast June 4th. *

*Who's going?*

*http://wkrg.com/ap/gulf-coast-anglers-plan-protest-against-fishing-limits/*


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

tank1949 said:


> Perhaps if 100+ of US protest in front of Matt Gaetz's office, it might add to our cause.


That guy is my neighbor and a huge Fing douche. You won't get anywhere with him


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

bigrick said:


> That guy is my neighbor and a huge Fing douche. You won't get anywhere with him


Funny; he stressed during his campaign that he is not a politician... His dad is a politician and all he has done is prepare to be a politician. That is not saying that he will not do right for our area, but his claim as "not being a politician" is a joke.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

bigrick said:


> That guy is my neighbor and a huge Fing douche. You won't get anywhere with him


lol, I've heard that about him elsewhere.....


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been following him and even voted for him and he's been a huge disappointment. Definitely a sell out


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

bigrick said:


> I've been following him and even voted for him and he's been a huge disappointment. Definitely a sell out


unfortunately I did the same


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

That's the day after the Billy Bowlegs raft-up. I s'pose I could run the intracoastal all the way to Perdido after Billy Bowlegs ... be a heck of lot of gas.

Nah ... I'll participate, but I'm gonna make up some signs & put 'em up on my boat at Billy Bowlegs with all my other pirate paraphernalia ... there'll be media there & they fly drones over that thing now.

Maybe folks could have mulitple protests that weekend ... at Pensacola Pass & Destin Pass areas as well?



Will_R said:


> .... Not only will most media paint these sort of protests as groups of idiots, but if it's national leftist media they will be painted as rich, privileged, elitist boat-owning idiots. ....


Well, yeah ... to look at _me_ they might say "idiot" ... but to look at my 94 Trophy there's no way anybody's gonna say "_rich, privileged, elitist boat-owning idiot_"! 

_(they still might say "idiot" about the boat ... just not the "rich, privleged elite" part.)_


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like about 15 boats showed up. Anyone out there?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Looks like about 15 boats showed up. Anyone out there?


Yea, looks a little lite. Bout what I expected.


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Yea, looks a little lite. Bout what I expected.


Ya can't find a launch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

So, strong showing?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

dustyflair said:


> So, strong showing?


If you consider 15 boats a strong showing. Read a few comments above.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

tank1949 said:


> Ya can't find a launch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Seen plenty of lalmost empty launches this morning. One by my house was near empty.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Splittine said:


> If you consider 15 boats a strong showing. Read a few comments above.



I did i only saw one with a number of about 15...was wondering if maybe more showed up, etc...pitiful display....


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

What a joke


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

did the news show up? any pictures or video?


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I guess when recreational fisherman see the vision of catch and release in 2020 become a reality, it won't be a joke then, Steve!! I was at the protest and was disappointed with the turn out..


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Local news coverage

http://www.google.com/amp/wkrg.com/2017/06/04/snapper-protest-planned-sunday-morning/amp/

New York Times article from the AP
http://mobile.nytimes.com/aponline/...ests.html?_r=0&referer=http://www.google.com/


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> Local news coverage
> 
> http://www.google.com/amp/wkrg.com/2017/06/04/snapper-protest-planned-sunday-morning/amp/
> 
> ...


it will be interesting if this get the attention it deserves. Good on the folks that went and took part. strange WEAR didnt get involved...


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Family member is a ADCNR officer - he was there, along with other state & local agencies. State Troopers even had helo on site. They were instructed to standby in Pass beginning around 5A.
Said he counted around 21 boats, so apparently not much to it.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

It was a far cry from the minimum 100 vessels organizers wanted to have to get national media recognition- but the local news reporters showed up to check on things- as did we. Several people I spoke with around the pass this morning had no idea what was going on.... 
At about 7:30 AM we counted 29 participating vessels- not including law enforcement (a CG patrol, a couple Alabama Marine Police, and a few Orange Beach Marine Officers). 
Here is our report....




Link: http://youtu.be/1YqUsU1xcOw


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I have heard some murmurings about another scheduled red snapper opening? But I have not been able to confirm this yet- you know how rumors go. Anyone else heard anything?


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Good job to everyone that showed up. 
I think even though there was not that many boats it received attention. Mission accomplished. 
Does anyone know who was in the helicopter?


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

It was ALEA's helicopter. State police


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah i could see that but i was wondering who was in it? 
Were you by chance by the bridge. Thanks for reply.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sfmill said:


> Yeah i could see that but i was wondering who was in it?
> Were you by chance by the bridge. Thanks for reply.


Pilot


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

10 4. Just wondering if a politician was in it too. Could not tell how many people were in it from where we were.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Pilot


And police 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

